# Just thought I would share...



## Lokee (May 16, 2011)

Kushberry


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 17, 2011)

very nice Should make some nice smoke out of that


----------



## Time4Plan-B (May 17, 2011)

Lokee thats a beauty
T4


----------



## Lokee (May 17, 2011)

thank you thank you. this is the 2nd round of it and it was EXCEPTIONAL the first time so this should be a little better.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 22, 2011)

Great looking plants, what do you feed them?


----------



## nova564t (May 22, 2011)

Well done!


----------



## Locked (May 22, 2011)

Looking good...


----------



## Lokee (May 22, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Great looking plants, what do you feed them?


 
I use the humboltd 3 part and fox farm's solubles. for this girl I didnt use the foxfarm stuff just some jamaican bat guano.


----------



## Lokee (May 22, 2011)

BTW... Thank you very much to all you veterans on this site and your grow journals and wealth of knowledge. I have learned quite a bit from just this forum and in my opinion of all the other forums I have frequented this is the best group of stoners I have found. Hats off!:aok:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 23, 2011)

Lokee said:
			
		

> I use the humboltd 3 part and fox farm's solubles. for this girl I didnt use the foxfarm stuff just some jamaican bat guano.


 
I just got a bunch of stuff FREE a couple weeks ago, at a Northern lights grand opening and got some jamacan bat guano, and mexican, and jamacan lol, do you make a tea, or amend the soil? I got so much stuff I just used my old regular, Couldn't decide with my limited brain. This was my stuff the mrs. even did better, they filled to 3 gallon smartpots, THE new color!!! for her. lol


----------



## Lokee (May 24, 2011)

man thats a nice set of nutes. i usually amend the soil then the mollasses will chelate the guanos making them more readily available.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 25, 2011)

Thanks lokee, i've got all this stuff but never used much, me and the girls  been having a chemical romance, time for some organics, at least use this stuff up i got, but I really want to use it by itself, and use it correctly, and not do a mixed grow on the nutes. I did buy some PH down today, before i did i went out and checked my rain barrel's PH, It's the wifes patio water, it was 7 also, i got a little block of coco, along with my sunshine #4 today, add three gallons of water to it. The old dog's gonna try some new tricks, please, never let me stop learning, thats my motto.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 26, 2011)

learn until the end. that's life.


----------

